# what are these?



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

My dad had theses a long time ago, and couldnt remember the breed name.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

You mean the Light Brahmas? Wonderful breed, we have a few here... they rule the roost!


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

Are they the white ones?


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 17, 2013)

There are a number of breeds with the white bodies and black ruffs and wings. Delawares and Light Brahmas come to mind. The red/gold ones look like they could be red or gold sex links, maybe Buff Orpingtons (although they're a little dark). I see a red pullet with darker tail feathers. That might be a New Hampshire Red. All very nice hens; good layers.


----------



## lainvest64 (Apr 11, 2013)

They look like my light Sussex.


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

Do the light brahmas lay brown eggs?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Both Columbian Wyandottes and Light Brahmas lay brown eggs and both have the same markings.

(Not my pic, countryhatchery.net)
Light Brahma


(not my pic feathersite.com) Columbian Wyandotte


----------



## lainvest64 (Apr 11, 2013)

these are my Light Sussex


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My columbian rock cross are going to grow up to look similar to that too.


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

If they have feathered feet, they are Brahams


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

This is just an old photo.


----------

